# R15 Remote Question



## davez (Nov 19, 2005)

I have the new D* R15 with a RC23 remote. on the upper left hand corner are two buttons, TV input and Format. The manual shows the TV input button but does not show the format button. What is the format button for? It seems to do nothing at this point.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

davez said:


> I have the new D* R15 with a RC23 remote. on the upper left hand corner are two buttons, TV input and Format. The manual shows the TV input button but does not show the format button. What is the format button for? It seems to do nothing at this point.


Think someone said it's a hold over from some older equipment that didn't actually take advantage of it either.


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

The RC23 remote will work HD receivers such as the H10 and H20. I'm sure its just cheaper for D* to make one remote for all receivers rather than different ones for each receiver. I know the H20 comes with the RC24 remote, but side-by-side they are identical except for the RF feather of the RC24. I have used the RC24 that came with my H20 on my R15 and vise versa. So for the R15, the format button does nothing, but if you take it over to and HD receiver, it works and changes the picture size and output format.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I have another remote question. I've been having trouble programming the remote to operate my TV functions. There's no selection for AIWA and stepping through didn't find a code either. Do I have any other options or am I out of luck? I already have an MX-500e that I can use if I have to, but I'd rather use the remote that came with the R-15 for everything.


----------



## Sully (Dec 5, 2005)

Can the R15 remote be programmed to control a DirecTivo (non R10)? I have an RCA DVR40 that I would like to control.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Does anyone here actually like this remote? I don't really like it, but until I can find something I like to replace it thats not well over $100 I guess i'm stuck with it. I was actually one of the ones that liked the Tivo Peanut remote.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Sully said:


> Can the R15 remote be programmed to control a DirecTivo (non R10)? I have an RCA DVR40 that I would like to control.


Yes, you have choice of using codes 01442 or 01142 on either AV1 or AV2.


----------



## Sully (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Edmund. I don't know how I missed that.


----------



## garyswri (Nov 11, 2005)

I found a shortcut for the R15 remote which turns on the time in lower right corner, also shows time playing is watching a recorded program. Seem cool at first but now I am tired of it and cant get it to go away. Any ideas.

Procedure for setting this up is:
Select-play-select-9-select

Tried inputting again but will not turn off.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hitting the reset button?

Carl


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

carl6 said:


> Hitting the reset button?
> 
> Carl


even though the "reset" seems to be a cure-all for allot of the problems, it has it's disadvantages at this point. for one, anytime you "reset", your guide data will be extremely slow in repopulating. in most cases, anywhere from 10-36 hrs. i have noticed recently that the data seems to return much quicker than it use to.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

garyswri said:


> I found a shortcut for the R15 remote which turns on the time in lower right corner, also shows time playing is watching a recorded program. Seem cool at first but now I am tired of it and cant get it to go away. Any ideas.
> 
> Procedure for setting this up is:
> Select-play-select-9-select
> ...


garyswri, with the TiVo based dvr, this command is a toggle and will turn off simply by entering the code once again but i can't be sure of just how to turn it off on the R15 either.


----------

